# Maxima A32 Starting problem



## poroman (Mar 6, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi to all - I have a Maxima A32 99 Model. 3 litre Automatic.

I bought this car recently. I had problems not long after starting the car. It would start perfect sometimes others justr a clicking noise. I bought a starter motor replacement. Now the car does not go and goes click (single) when ignition is turned on. Please help as I have replaced the starter, cleaned the terminals and charged up the battery. PLEASE PLEASE HELP !! What are the cause and what are the answers? Has anyone else had the same problem?? 
Am at my wits end......... Michael


----------



## MechanicalHobby (Mar 17, 2011)

A clicking noise instead of the car turning over sometimes show a sign of either a flat, dieing or dead battery. Though you have charged up the battery, and cleaned the terminals, a battery cell could be dead, and not holding its charge very well. I would see if I could borrow a good fully charged battery from another car or someone and see if that changes anything.


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a similar problem, but not as serious. My car cranks 4-5 seconds before starting, but very rarely do I have to try to crank it again. This only happens when my car is cold, when its warmed up it starts right up.

I didn't think much of it at first, but one day I tried to start my car and it wouldn't even crank, I made sure that it was in Park and I saw that all the lights would turn on. It took me 7 tries until it finally started to crank an started. This hasn't happened to me again, but I'm worried that the problem will only continue to get worse.

I have also went to Autozone to check my starting and charging systems and my battery, starter, and alternator are all good.

Does anybody know what could be causing this? 
- Thanks in advanced


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone? It happened again today


----------



## hadouken007 (Apr 14, 2011)

I got a 2000 Nissan, different car I know, mine was doing the same, it was the crank position sensor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I don't think it's my CKPS though because I checked my car for trouble codes today and I got more than a handful of codes but no crankshaft position sensor code.

Any more advice as to what could be causing this?


----------



## 94sentra1.6 (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like a starter cylaniod. my sentra had one that was going out and if i ran the car hard, the next time it went to crank, all lights would dim andthe car would click. if you keep rapidly turning the key to start and it is clicking....then finally catches and starts, then its probably the starter cylaniod


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

What's a cylanoid?


----------



## 94sentra1.6 (Jan 20, 2011)

jdg said:


> What's a cylanoid?


sorry, Starter *Soleniod


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Isn't the starter solenoid tested at autozone when testing the starter? Or is autozone just not reliable?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Autozone is the Walmart of auto parts stores...well, unless you get somebody behind the counter that actually knows what they're doing, and you specify OEM or otherwise good, brand name items.
Other than that, cheap, chineese (or otherwise) knock-off replacement parts, punk kids working the behind the counter that think they know everything about cars because they once put on a cold air kit or a cool chrome exhaust tip. The list goes on and on.


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea I figured, the employees don't seem like they have a lot of knowledge about cars.

So do you know anywhere else I could go to get it checked that's more reliable?


----------



## bigdumper3 (Feb 12, 2012)

looking for a bit of info on this subject boys. i bought a 2.0 v6 maxima a couple of months ago, yhe starter motor was very noisey, so i sent away for one out of a 3.0 v6 because that was the only one i could find on ebay, but other starter adverts said that they were the same starter, well they are not. the one i got this morning was a lot bigger than the one on the car, anybody help with a good starter for me please


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

can you pinpoint what is clicking? relay, solenoid etc?


----------

